

Needles in Haystacks: Find the Job That Fits You Best - xianpants
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2014/10/10/needles-in-haystacks-find-the-job-that-fits-you-best/

======
taylodl
These are all good questions and it got me thinking - are there any job
services that work similarly to a dating service? In addition to filling out
the requisite skills and experience you'd also fill out a questionnaire asking
questions such as these. Then it would start suggesting potential matches.

